# Seeking recent past Berlin International Film Scoring Competition Videos



## Manfred (Jan 30, 2021)

Hello! I missed the two past Berlin International Fx and Film Scoring Cometitions, and am hoping someone can share with me the non-scored FX and film files for my learning efforts. The videos are amazing. One is the biological “takeover” of plants of a city and “rebirth”, the other a space probe landing on and exploring a planet to harvest. I’d love to have the videos to practice my skills. Please let me know if you can share the non-scored files. Thank you so much!
Cheers! 
Manfred


----------



## Manfred (Jan 31, 2021)

Manfred said:


> Hello! I missed the two past Berlin International Fx and Film Scoring Cometitions, and am hoping someone can share with me the non-scored FX and film files for my learning efforts. The videos are amazing. One is the biological “takeover” of plants of a city and “rebirth”, the other a space probe landing on and exploring a planet to harvest. I’d love to have the videos to practice my skills. Please let me know if you can share the non-scored files. Thank you so much!
> Cheers!
> Manfred


I’m still looking for the 2018 and 2020 videos specifically. Just got the 2019 (Thank you “R”)!


----------



## TiagoG (Feb 3, 2021)

Manfred said:


> I’m still looking for the 2018 and 2020 videos specifically. Just got the 2019 (Thank you “R”)!


Hi - can you share the 2019 one please? And any others if you got them in the meantime!

Thanks


----------



## DynamicK (Feb 4, 2021)

Can you put me down on the shared list. I'd like to have a go at these as well.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Feb 4, 2021)

Could I also ask for these to be shared with me? Opportunities for scoring like these are few and hard to find. The Montreal one has just been available, but it is knowing when this and others competitions are running!


----------



## gbrady2021 (Feb 12, 2021)

I'd also love to get these... can some kind soul just attach the downloads to this thread? It'd be amazing practice.


----------



## Lo28 (Feb 27, 2021)

The files are a bit too large to attach.
You can download the 2020 movie + sound design here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/84g6qmjbz6nx0ac/AABl1FiVDbqPSbK-Ir2AGXYEa?dl=0
I'll take them back down in a few days, my dropbox is getting full .

You can check out my entry here if you feel like it:


----------



## gbrady2021 (Feb 27, 2021)

Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## Manfred (Feb 27, 2021)

Lo28 said:


> The files are a bit too large to attach.
> You can download the 2020 movie + sound design here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/84g6qmjbz6nx0ac/AABl1FiVDbqPSbK-Ir2AGXYEa?dl=0
> I'll take them back down in a few days, my dropbox is getting full .
> 
> You can check out my entry here if you feel like it:



I can not tell you how happy this makes me...and how grateful I am to you for your kindness. I‘ll post my work when finished. Thank you so so much!!!!!!!


----------



## Manfred (Feb 27, 2021)

Lo28 said:


> The files are a bit too large to attach.
> You can download the 2020 movie + sound design here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/84g6qmjbz6nx0ac/AABl1FiVDbqPSbK-Ir2AGXYEa?dl=0
> I'll take them back down in a few days, my dropbox is getting full .
> 
> You can check out my entry here if you feel like it:



Your entry was fantastic. I loved everything about it! Keep going...you’ve got real talent!


----------



## Mr Crumbly (Feb 28, 2021)

Thank you for this.


----------



## TiagoG (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Feb 28, 2021)

Loved your entry, and thank you!


----------



## Lo28 (Feb 28, 2021)

You're welcome, glad I could do you folks a favour!
And thanks for the compliments! These competitions really push you at improving your skills.


----------



## DynamicK (Mar 1, 2021)

Thank you. Apppreciated


----------



## anggawbsn (Apr 28, 2021)

Lo28 said:


> The files are a bit too large to attach.
> You can download the 2020 movie + sound design here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/84g6qmjbz6nx0ac/AABl1FiVDbqPSbK-Ir2AGXYEa?dl=0
> I'll take them back down in a few days, my dropbox is getting full .
> 
> You can check out my entry here if you feel like it:



Unfortunately it can't be accessed now


----------



## Lo28 (Apr 29, 2021)

anggawbsn said:


> Unfortunately it can't be accessed now


Here you go: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/59jygj1b5rnoqzt/AAD2GCuQ_HjKiy19ycuG0Lhia?dl=0

Have fun!


----------



## javarnayu (Apr 29, 2021)

You can check out my entry here too:


----------



## Manfred (Apr 29, 2021)

Hello! I missed the three past Berlin International Fx and Film Scoring Cometitions, and am hoping someone can share with me the non-scored or non-SFX film files for my learning efforts. The videos are amazing. I’m seeking the 2018 and 2019 videos. I’d love to have the videos to practice my skills. Please let me know if you can share the files. Thank you so much!
Cheers! 
Manfred


----------



## Codetronx (Apr 29, 2021)

That was mine. I hope you like.


----------



## wsimpson (Apr 29, 2021)

Nice!!! I too would like to see the original that was provided in the competition.


----------



## anggawbsn (May 26, 2021)

Lo28 said:


> Here you go: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/59jygj1b5rnoqzt/AAD2GCuQ_HjKiy19ycuG0Lhia?dl=0
> 
> Have fun!


Wow, Thank you very much nice person


----------



## Jofamusic (Jun 16, 2021)

OK, allora vi posto il mio link youtube del video, spero vi piaccia. Grazie a tutti.


----------

